# This ol house



## Chiller (Jul 28, 2008)

I have always driven by this place while on the way to one of our customers, but this time I made a point of stopping in. I hid the van between two bushes, ignored the upside down No Tresspassing sign:lmao:, and hike through the field to the drive way. yeah, I would use that excuse in court. :greenpbl:




 
I found my entry point, but did not have my flashlight...so, I ventured in anyways.​ 


 
Found my way into the kitchen and found all the cupboards doors open, and some food scattered around....lots of dead birds, and stuff.​ 


 
Unfortunatly, I did not have my tripod with me, so I was limited to what I could shoot. When I went by the back door, I captured this one. 
yeah, I threw the horizon off on purpose to do something different. ​ 


 

Stepping over some dead things, I ventured to the upper level, but the only light was coming up from the stairs. To avoid any holes I just burst the flash a few times to make sure I was not going to tumble into some abyss. I came across these Raid cans. Looks like they had a bit of a bug issue there. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:​

 
Finally leaving my little gem of a find, I snapped another shot on the way back to the van. Have planned another trip there, next time I get a delivery on that area.​


----------



## Yahoozy (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

outstanding

i especially like 2 and 3
really gives a feeling of the abandonment of the place that contrasts with the peaceful first shot


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 28, 2008)

Excellent find! The second, and the last, are my faves. 

(Man that's a LOT of cans of raid!!!)


----------



## K_Pugh (Jul 28, 2008)

Particularly like the last one, looks like such a nice place from the outside.. but it's been raided by Raid! wow.


----------



## icassell (Jul 28, 2008)

I liked the first and the last -- good contrast, composition, and color.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree first picture is awesome. Nice captures man.


----------



## Puscas (Jul 28, 2008)

#1 and #4 (the tilt is perfect for that one). How come this is posted in 'Just For Fun'. If this is what you shoot 'for fun', how do you think that makes us feel...huh?...


great work Chiller





pascal


----------



## amkphotography (Jul 28, 2008)

I love the first and last pictures along with the one with the pink slipper. Nice find!


----------



## Chiller (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. Appreciate your kind words. 

Pascal...A while back the discussion of where to post images came up,(remember the critique stuff) and cause I shoot everything, "for fun", it was decided this was the best section for my images.


----------



## Jon_Are (Jul 31, 2008)

After around, oh, the twentieth can of Raid, I'd consider bringing in a professional.

LOVE that last shot, Chiller. Love it.

Jon


----------

